# Klein #2 square tip (Red roberson)



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone else been having trouble with them? Since I lost my good, old style one I've been buying different brands to try and replace it, and they all suck.. The Ideal was good for about 2 weeks, and it rounded, the klein lasted me about 10 minutes, and it was rounded.. 

I just bought a new klein claming that it's "New and improved" but I haven't had a chance to really use it.. If someone had an extra old style from the past I'd pay well for it..


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Wera and Gray both make pretty nice Robbies. I've been using mine since January and the tips are as square as they were when I bought them.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I went through a couple of these before I just started using a screwdriver with replaceable tips. I buy packs of #2 Robertson bits designed for use in impact drivers, and put those in the screwdriver. Work well enough.

-John


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I would suspect the actual robertson brand would be quality, but if not, I trust Wera for sure, and I've heard good things about Wiha, and Witte screwdrivers.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

I just got a set of Felo Ergonic square tip drivers. I haven't had the chance to use them much, but they've been good so far, and they have a comfortable handle.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Since the robertson tip is a bit beveled, I find that grinding the tip down a bit gets more life out of them when they start to round out at the end. I grind down allen wrenches forever if they start to get the corners of the tip rounded off.


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

The Original Robertson tips are good, but their handles suck. They're too big, square and not very comfortable.
If you don't mind acetate handles, go to Home Depot and pick up a Fuller brand. Tips are great and the handles aren't bad. You could also try Craftsman or Mastercraft (Phillips and slot suck plus no cabinet tip). Both Robertsons aren't bad either, plus they both come with an over the counter lifetime warranty.
I guess I'm lucky, I've got a whole Klein set (the old style) of 4 and 8 in. that are still in good condition. Guess I should take care of them.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Would that be their cat #666? Must be the devil to deal with one of those :jester:


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

That's the one.. It's one hell of a devil..


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I replace my #2 every few months. Use it for banging in lock nuts too.

Cost of doing business I guess.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dunno what brand the tip is in my drill but it's drove a lot of screws. My 10 n 1 Klein is holding up just fine.


----------



## KleinToolsCC (Dec 2, 2009)

*Improved "Robertson" Screwdrivers*

As the first message mentioned, there are new versions of the Klein "Robertson" tip screwdrivers on the market. Klein Tools reads the message boards and saw negative comments on the square recess screwdrivers. In response to those comments, engineers developed a new screwdriver with tougher steel, new heat treating and an improved shape that results in better wear. It wears better than any other square recess tip screwdrivers the engineers tested (and they tested a lot). Klein Tools also did extensive field testing with electricians to improve the design.

You can find these screwdrivers by looking for packaging that says "Improved Tip Durability". The product has been shipping for a couple of months.

The quality of Klein Tools is very important to us and we are committed to offering you the best quality tools for your job.

Klein Tools Corporate Communications


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I bought one of those, it seems better than what I was buying. Haven't really used it much, though.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

KleinToolsCC said:


> As the first message mentioned, there are new versions of the Klein "Robertson" tip screwdrivers on the market. Klein Tools reads the message boards and saw negative comments on the square recess screwdrivers. In response to those comments, engineers developed a new screwdriver with tougher steel, new heat treating and an improved shape that results in better wear. It wears better than any other square recess tip screwdrivers the engineers tested (and they tested a lot). Klein Tools also did extensive field testing with electricians to improve the design.
> 
> You can find these screwdrivers by looking for packaging that says "Improved Tip Durability". The product has been shipping for a couple of months.
> 
> ...


What's a fella got to do to get on the list of electricians who field test new product?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

KleinToolsCC said:


> As the first message mentioned, there are new versions of the Klein "Robertson" tip screwdrivers on the market. Klein Tools reads the message boards and saw negative comments on the square recess screwdrivers. In response to those comments, engineers developed a new screwdriver with tougher steel, new heat treating and an improved shape that results in better wear. It wears better than any other square recess tip screwdrivers the engineers tested (and they tested a lot). Klein Tools also did extensive field testing with electricians to improve the design.
> 
> You can find these screwdrivers by looking for packaging that says "Improved Tip Durability". The product has been shipping for a couple of months.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the forum, so nice to have you here. I'm a second generation electrician, and electrical work is all I've ever done. I myself have witnessed a slight decline in Klein's quality that started around the turn of the century. What during that time period, in your opnion, happened? I'm still a Klein fan and customer, but IMO, the change in quality has been undeniable. Does this sound accurate to you? Does it have anything to do with Klein being available in the big box stores instead of a real supply shop?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

The important thing to look for is the beveled tip. 
None of the cheap drivers have that bevel.
I tend to believe the screws have been going downhill for years as well.
Is it just me or have the square holes in the screws turned rectangular over the years?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Toronto Sparky said:


> The important thing to look for is the beveled tip.
> None of the cheap drivers have that bevel.
> I tend to believe the screws have been going downhill for years as well.
> Is it just me or have the square holes in the screws turned rectangular over the years?


 I don't know about rectangular, but I do know that most don't stay on the screwdriver like they used to. P****s Me Off. Flooring screws usually work good.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Make a larger screw driver that has a tougher tip and handle so you can use it as a chisel and still use it for larger screws. I eventually beat out the handle. I'll probably look for some a little tougher next time around if the price is with $5 bucks or so.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

So, the new and improved is still wussy. I'm not a very big guy, I can throw car parts and hammers around all day, but I'm still no Van Damme.. But today I broke the shaft of the 'New and Improved" right in the plastic, about 1" in.. So, this just proves they still have to make them thicker.. And I broke the steel part, not the plastic..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

kevmanTA said:


> So, the new and improved is still wussy. I'm not a very big guy, I can throw car parts and hammers around all day, but I'm still no Van Damme.. But today I broke the shaft of the 'New and Improved" right in the plastic, about 1" in.. So, this just proves they still have to make them thicker.. And I broke the steel part, not the plastic..


 


..................junk


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> ..................junk


Figured.. No warranty.. I tried to tell them it fell on the head of my hammer a few times.. Didn't believe me.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

kevmanTA said:


> Figured.. No warranty.. I tried to tell them it fell on the head of my hammer a few times.. Didn't believe me.


Oh........

Was this the robertson chisel, or the robertson pry bar?


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Oh........
> 
> Was this the robertson chisel, or the robertson pry bar?


Not pry bar.. But just about everything else..


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

dont even get me started on kleins crap. if you want a good robbie go with wera. i have the ideal version but its more convenient for me to have ideal over wera because all my supply houses dropped klein because of so many warranty issues and product quality issues. but back on wera my uncle orders all his screwdrivers from chads and all he buys is wera


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

kevmanTA said:


> Not pry bar.. But just about everything else..


So, did the new and improved tip wear better than the older robertsons before the shaft "wore out"?


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> So, did the new and improved tip wear better than the older robertsons before the shaft "wore out"?


The tip was still good, but I honestly don't know what to say.. My old man has been in the trade for 35 years, Using a 20+ year old Klein robby, and it still works great, and he does the same stuff I do..



> dont even get me started on kleins crap. if you want a good robbie go with wera. i have the ideal version but its more convenient for me to have ideal over wera because all my supply houses dropped klein because of so many warranty issues and product quality issues. but back on wera my uncle orders all his screwdrivers from chads and all he buys is wera


I've seen the Wera ones, but I don't really care for the handles.. I just wish Klein could see the complaints they're still getting, and get a heavier gauge shaft for their Red Robbies..


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

kevmanTA said:


> I've seen the Wera ones, but I don't really care for the handles.. I just wish Klein could see the complaints they're still getting, and get a heavier gauge shaft for their Red Robbies..


witte also makes one i saw it today in lowes in the insulated tool set they sell. it has two knipex pliers and three witte drivers one #2 robbie, #2 phillips, and a 3/16 flatblade


----------

